# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : La vido de la semaine de Kat : si la Matrice avait tourn sous Windows XP, pauvre No

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : La vido de la semaine de Kat : si la Matrice avait tourn sous Windows XP, pauvre No...*

Chaque semaine, je vous propose de vous dtendre un peu avec une vido humoristique en rapport avec l'informatique.

Aujourd'hui je fais dans le grand classique dtourn, avec cette parodie de Matrix o "le programme" n'est autre que Windows XP. Le pauvre No est aux prises avec un environnement instable et... Je vous laisse dcouvrir la suite en vido, pour ne pas vous gacher le plaisir. Mon passage prfr ? l'intervention de Clippy :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQWq2aa74bY"]YouTube- If the Matrix ran on Windows[/ame]

Voir aussi les vidos des semaines prcdentes :

1 - Les Oeufs Windows

2 - Vous n'avez pas dit le mot magique

----------


## vintz72

Pas mal... trs bien ralis en tout cas !

----------


## Invit

"Ubuntu... I'm going to learn.. Ubuntu ?!"

J'adore la chute  ::D:

----------


## s4mk1ng

Vraiment bien fait... ::D:

----------


## Doksuri

hahahah ENORME ! j'en avais entendu parler mais j'avais jamais vu... j'adore la fin...ubuntu xD

----------

